# Warm Bodies



## bigduo209 (Nov 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1AVWaIjtszw[/YOUTUBE]

It's giving me that Zombieland vibe, which is the best kind of vibe to have.


----------



## Swarmy (Nov 9, 2012)

Zombie love story... this is a new low point for the zombie genre


----------



## Emperor Joker (Nov 9, 2012)

On one hand this actually looks kinda funny...on the other it is a zombie romance movie.


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2012)

This looks freaking great..


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Nov 10, 2012)

The Twilight of Zombies.

EDIT This could be funny if done right after seeing the trailer again.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 10, 2012)

the movie


----------



## Ciupy (Nov 10, 2012)

I..I just read through the fucking book.

Jesus H. Christ.

Wow.

Twilight's author wouldn't even be qualified to do the fucking nails of the pne who wrote "Warm Bodies".

*



			I am dead, but it’s not so bad. I’ve learned to live with it. I’m sorry I can’t properly introduce myself, but I don’t have a name any more. Hardly any of us do. We lose them like car keys, forget them like anniversaries. Mine might have started with an ‘R’, but that’s all I have now. It’s funny because back when I was alive, I was always forgetting other people’s names. My friend ‘M’ says the irony of being a zombie is that everything is funny, but you can’t smile, because your lips have rotted off.

None of us are particularly attractive, but death has been kinder to me than some. I’m still in the early stages of decay. Just the grey skin, the unpleasant smell, the dark circles under my eyes. I could almost pass for a Living man in need of a vacation. Before I became a zombie I must have been a businessman, a banker or broker or some young temp learning the ropes, because I’m wearing fairly nice clothes. Black slacks, grey shirt, red tie. M makes fun of me sometimes. He points at my tie and tries to laugh, a choked, gurgling rumble deep in his gut. His clothes are holey jeans and a plain white T-shirt. The shirt is looking pretty macabre by now. He should have picked a darker colour.
		
Click to expand...

* 
I can't put the freaking book down..


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 10, 2012)

This is going to be terrible.


----------



## Sansa (Nov 11, 2012)

bigduo209 said:


> [YOUTUBE]1AVWaIjtszw[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> It's giving me that Zombieland vibe, which is the best kind of vibe to have.



First 20 seconds and I thought it was going to be shit.

But after that point it made me want to watch it.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=07s-cNFffDM[/YOUTUBE]



> Warm Bodies is a 2013 American romantic zombie comedy film based on Isaac Marion's popular novel of the same name. Directed and written by Jonathan Levine, the film stars Nicholas Hoult and Teresa Palmer. This film focuses on the development of the relationship between Julie (a teenage girl) and R (a zombie) and how their romance sets in motion a sequence of events that might transform the entire lifeless world.





> R is a zombie. After a zombie apocalypse, he shambles across an America filled with collapsed buildings, rusted cars, shattered windows, and abandoned high-rises. He can only grunt or moan and craves human brains to get high on their memories. After eating the brains of a suicidal teen, R is overcome with love for the teen's companion, Julie Grigio. R rescues Julie from his zombie pack and takes her back to his lair. She eventually leaves, and R follows her back to Citi Stadium, the largest remaining human refuge.


----------



## Mider T (Dec 2, 2012)

But seriously this sounds promising, like it could be a cult classic.


----------



## Saishin (Dec 23, 2012)

^yeah it looks a good movie.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 29, 2013)

*Warm Bodies - An interesting movie*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iI1AkFh3QgU[/YOUTUBE]

It looks like a really nice movie. The book was pretty good, hoping the movie might be just as good. 

Also I can't help of thinking of Sankarea every time I see the trailer and read the book. Anyone else see a connection?


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 29, 2013)

Don't watch this movie by yourself.


----------



## Wesley (Jan 29, 2013)

Ugh, Zombie sues.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 29, 2013)

Its actually a pretty funny date movie. I mean if you have to watch a romantic comedy and you want to keep your balls, you can go see that won't be disappointed.


----------



## Wan (Jan 29, 2013)

I have little interest in this movie by myself, though I don't hold anything against it.  If anything it seems like something of a Twilight parody, except we're flanderizing zombies instead of vampires.  At least zombies could already be perceived as fun adorable from a certain perspective.

But a girl I've been hanging out with is a total fan of the book, and I just might end up going to see it with her...


----------



## Wesley (Jan 29, 2013)

They're worse than furries.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 29, 2013)

Oman said:


> I have little interest in this movie by myself, though I don't hold anything against it.  If anything it seems like something of a Twilight parody, except we're flanderizing zombies instead of vampires.  At least zombies could already be perceived as fun adorable from a certain perspective.
> 
> But a girl I've been hanging out with is a total fan of the book, and I just might end up going to see it with her...



I'd save this movie for a girl you know will blow you~~~ but hey great way to see how deep in the friendzone you are


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Jan 29, 2013)

It's the Twilight of the zombie genre


----------



## Wan (Jan 29, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> I'd save this movie for a girl you know will blow you~~~ but hey great way to see how deep in the friendzone you are



Don't even start, man.   I've essentially known this girl for less than two weeks but we've been talking a lot, doing stuff together, and generally really hitting it off.  At the very least I'm in the initial pre-friendzoning stage; it's up to me to make a move before I get friendzoned, and I intend to.

Unfortunately, it might not be this movie.  She's very close to her roommate and has been planning to see this movie with her, and me coming along more out of interest in her than the movie would leave no party involved comfortable.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 29, 2013)

Its not even nearly as bad.


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 29, 2013)

Oman said:


> Don't even start, man.   I've essentially known this girl for less than two weeks but we've been talking a lot, doing stuff together, and generally really hitting it off.  At the very least I'm in the initial pre-friendzoning stage; it's up to me to make a move before I get friendzoned, and I intend to.
> 
> Unfortunately, it might not be this movie.  She's very close to her roommate and has been planning to see this movie with her, and me coming along more out of interest in her than the movie would leave no party involved comfortable.



I wouldn't go, never volunteer to be a third wheel if no drinking or dancing involved.


----------



## Wan (Jan 29, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> I wouldn't go, never volunteer to be a third wheel if no drinking or dancing involved.



Yeah, that's what I was thinking.  Well, minus the drinking and dancing part.  Maybe if she enjoys the movie enough she'll be up for a second viewing with me...


----------



## Wuzzman (Jan 29, 2013)

Hey you gotta do one or the other, if not old enough for one, and too self consciousness for the other, you *may* just have to be a third wheel and cross your fingers.


----------



## Wan (Jan 29, 2013)

Wuzzman said:


> Hey you gotta do one or the other, if not old enough for one, and too self consciousness for the other, you *may* just have to be a third wheel and cross your fingers.



How about we go to a university which forbids both.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 29, 2013)

Doubt I am ever going to watch it. Romantic films are not really my thing and this one sounds kinda weird tbh.


----------



## Ultra Instinct Vegito (Jan 29, 2013)

Meh I will give it a chance, but won't go with high expectations.


----------



## Ash (Jan 29, 2013)

This movie looks pretty nice. I won't have a date to watch it with but I'll probably go with my sister who loves zombies and all that.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 29, 2013)

Honestly, the book was very good for a Zombie Rom Com.


----------



## Linkofone (Jan 30, 2013)

I'll probably do both.


----------



## Furious George (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm interested. Genuinely interested.


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 30, 2013)

I doubt it'll even make it to the big screen here.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 30, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> I doubt it'll even make it to the big screen here.


Well if they are showing it here, they are going to show it everwhere lol And from what I am seeing it is going to premier before it does in the US. Where do you live?


----------



## Swarmy (Jan 30, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> Well if they are showing it here, they are going to show it everwhere lol And from what I am seeing it is going to premier before it does in the US. Where do you live?



Bulgaria, they usually show one or two new movies each friday but I haven't seen any trailers or posters for this movie so I have my doubts.


----------



## Aeternus (Jan 31, 2013)

Swarmy said:


> Bulgaria, they usually show one or two new movies each friday but I haven't seen any trailers or posters for this movie so I have my doubts.



Well, when I checked the international release dates because I was curious to see if they are going to show it here, I saw that it is going to be released tomorrow in Bulgaria.


----------



## Swarmy (Feb 1, 2013)

Guilty King said:


> Well, when I checked the international release dates because I was curious to see if they are going to show it here, I saw that it is going to be released tomorrow in Bulgaria.



Weird, it's not in the list of upcoming movies in the cinema here  Guess I won't be seeing it after all...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 1, 2013)

This film was incredibly one dimensional.  But you know what?  I don't really care.  One note or not... I enjoyed it.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 2, 2013)

Thought it was good. Recommend.


----------



## Detective (Feb 2, 2013)

Oman said:


> Don't even start, man.   I've essentially known this girl for less than two weeks but we've been talking a lot, doing stuff together, and generally really hitting it off.  At the very least I'm in the initial pre-friendzoning stage; it's up to me to make a move before I get friendzoned, and I intend to.
> 
> Unfortunately, it might not be this movie.  She's very close to her roommate and has been planning to see this movie with her, and me coming along more out of interest in her than the movie would leave no party involved comfortable.



As the founder of the  here on NF, I shall offer you the perfect film to take her to see with you, on a romantic day as well.

*Film:* A Good Day To Die Hard
*Release Date:* 02/14/2013 - Valentine's Day

If all goes well and your fates are aligned, treat this as a double feature for both you and her. The manly scenes will help you dive deep into her depths if she is willing, as an added confidence booster. If however you end up in the Negative Zone by which I mean the Forbidden Zone, which of course means the Friend Zone, at least your testosterone meter will not be depleted at the end of the night, as the film will fill it back up to the status quo once more.

Bro Logic.

Do not deny it.


----------



## Tony Lou (Feb 3, 2013)

It seems like a more ridiculous version of Twilight.


----------



## Aeternus (Feb 3, 2013)

The more I watch the trailer on TV, the more I want to see it. I feel dirty now lol




Swarmy said:


> Weird, it's not in the list of upcoming movies in the cinema here  Guess I won't be seeing it after all...


Weird indeed.


----------



## Linkofone (Feb 3, 2013)

It was excellent. Def recommend it.


----------



## Kanali (Feb 3, 2013)

Ugh, Twilight is doing zombies now? 

At least this doesn't seem to take itself very seriously, I like that. I might give it a shot, I never really cared for zombies in the first place so I won't mind them being ruined if that's what happens.


----------



## Stunna (Feb 3, 2013)

This is much better than 'Twilight'.


----------

